# Seiko Sq100



## Running_man

I hope I'm not violating forum rules here but:

I've got a Seiko SQ100 which I've had since leaving school 18 years ago. I sent it away to Seiko for a quote on a service and they said that the battery had leaked and it would need a full service at a cost of around Â£100. Can anybody PM me a cheaper alternative or Roy, if you do servicing could you PM me any details?

Thanks in advance,

Andrew.


----------



## pg tips

Roy isn't in the servicing game these days.

It's got to be cheaper to source a movement and get someone to swap them over, Â£100 is daylight robbery imho


----------



## jasonm

I agree with Paul, find out the module number and buy a new movement, bet it wont be much, I can then reccomend a great watch repair guy in Leicester...

I was once quoted by Seiko Â£60 to change a crystal for a Seiko '5'


----------



## Running_man

Thanks for the quick replies guys, I'll dig it out tomorrow and have a look for the movement - I didn't think of that as a solution. It seems a lot more logical.

Many thanks,

Andrew.


----------



## Running_man

Hello,

I have the movement number. It's 5Y23-8A50. I'm now off to try and find somewhere on the web that sells them.

Cheers gentlemen,









Andrew.


----------



## Roy

Andrew, I can obtain you a Seiko 5Y23 movement, please contact me by email if you would like me to.


----------



## Running_man

Cheers Roy; depending on the cost, I'll have to consult the mrs first as she controls our finances. I'll let you know.

Many thanks,

Andrew.


----------



## Griff

A house should be like a ship with the Husband as the Captain and the wife as 1st mate


----------



## johnbaz

but not many are






























john.


----------



## Running_man

Griff said:


> A house should be like a ship with the Husband as the Captain and the wife as 1st mate


I'm the galley slave! The kids are the bloody captains!


----------

